

Ask HN: Do you use emacs org-mode? - thesorrow

I discovered org-mode a few weeks ago and already love it. I was wondering if it&#x27;s still popular and how people are using it.
======
ics
AFAIK it's fairly popular, though I'm sure many are happy enough writing
markdown files. If you don't use emacs, you're probably not using org– though
I believe Github and some others support it in their editors. Literate
programming with org[1] seems to be a thing now which, if you haven't seen it
yet, might be fun to try out. Searching Github may yield some files like that,
but you'll have to wade through all the READMEs written with org.[2]

[1]
[http://justinlilly.com/emacs/literate_programming.html](http://justinlilly.com/emacs/literate_programming.html)

[2]
[https://github.com/search?q=extension%3Aorg&type=Code&ref=ad...](https://github.com/search?q=extension%3Aorg&type=Code&ref=advsearch&l=)

------
ecspike
I switched to emacs because of org-mode.

I happened to be taking a course that required lots of LaTeX for assignments
so it was really nice to use regular text and LaTeX without all the
scaffolding code.

I even wired up Babel support for a new language.

~~~
mheathr
Org-mode has an exporter for latex and making new skeletons for its export is
fairly straight forward. I am liking it a lot and have changed to that over
writing tex by hand nowadays.

